# Bent Wire frames and Flat Bands



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

I really like making the bent wire frames because I can make them from scraps from my business, but I also like using flat bands, actually I like using all kinds of bands because I like to experiment and try different things, but I'm curious if anyone has any good suggestions for using flat bands on bent wire frames. I like the attachment setup on the board cuts and naturals because the bands stay flat over the forks and aren't all bunched up. So I was just wondering if anyone might have some suggestions on different ways I might make my bent wire frames so that when using flat bands they don't have to be bunched up and pushed through the ring on the frame.

Chris


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Push the prongs forward. Thats what I do.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is an easy way to make a rod slingshot to use with flat bands. I made this one in about 20 minutes with 3/8 aluminum rod. The bands are ties on with #32 rubber bands (no knots). I put on of my high density foam rubber grips on it. – Tex-shooter


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Here is an easy way to make a rod slingshot to use with flat bands. I made this one in about 20 minutes with 3/8 aluminum rod. The bands are ties on with #32 rubber bands (no knots). I put on of my high density foam rubber grips on it. - Tex-shooter


when you shoot it do you have the prongs facing you or away from you?

Chris


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Away from you. I copied this design from tex. And it works VERY well.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

It looks like it would!
Is it easier on the bands than a boardcut or the same?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

About the same! easier to tie though! -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Very easy to tie. One of my favorite shooters I have made. Mine can be found in this thread http://slingshotforum.com/topic/3286-bent-rod-with-fimo/page__p__33169__hl__%2Bbent+%2Bfimo__fromsearch__1#entry33169

Kind of ugly but a fantastic shooter.


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

RecurveMaster said:


> Very easy to tie. One of my favorite shooters I have made. Mine can be found in this thread http://slingshotforu...h__1#entry33169
> 
> Kind of ugly but a fantastic shooter.


Man I don't think that's ugly at all.

Chris


----------



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

If you are refering to the bent rod slingshot you posted pictures of in "my first attempt" and "my second attempt" where you have the looped 'ears' then the member Danny from Hong Kong has an old post showing three different ways to use flat bands on a dankung type slingshot. The link below shows a picture of the three.....

http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?app=core&module=attach§ion=attach&attach_rel_module=post&attach_id=3398

The link for the post the pictures are taken from is.....

http://slingshotforu...h__1#entry28711


----------

